# Netherland Dwarf in Florida



## slavetoabunny (Jul 5, 2009)

Isn't our Nutmeg the cutest little girl ever?







Here is her Petfinder listing:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13787018

Nutmeg is now almost 5 months old. We just had her spayed on Friday and she is doing great. She is very tiny - I know she doesn't top 2 pounds and she is full grown. She is a very sweet and cuddly little girl.

Can you give Nutmeg a loving forever home?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 5, 2009)

She's so cute. I love her coloring. :biggrin2:



**Seems like all the bunnies I was interested in was always too far away, before I got my 2 babies. And you got that cute little girl in FL. And I'm in Ohio. Never fails!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 5, 2009)

You can't help but fall in love with that little face. I'm so envious that I am not her foster mom.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 6, 2009)

That's a great Petfinder write-up for Nutmeg. She is lucky to be in GRR care and seeking a forever-loving home. Those black-otter pint-size buns are very endearing.

Thanks for all you do Gainesville Rabbit Rescue. I'm admiring the first pic you posted, hope there'll be more if time in rescue avails.

Please keep us updated on her search for a home.

Thanks for posting Patti. I understand that when one is adopted, it opens the space for another rabbit to be saved from euthanization calls, etc.

You are an angel to help them.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Julie! Nutmeg is so darned cute and tiny that we are hoping for a quick adoption for her. She has been our most looked at bunny on Petfinder for several weeks now.

Claim this little cutie while you have the chance folks!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 6, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> I understand that when one is adopted, it opens the space for another rabbit to be saved from euthanization calls, etc.
> 
> You are an angel to help them.


So far we are hanging on by a v3ry thin thread this year. We can still say that there have been no euthanizations at our shelter this year. We've been able to take every rabbit they've asked us to. On Sunday, I met a potential adopter at the shelter and she adopted two bunnies. We don't care whether they adopt from the shelter or from us. It opens up room either way.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

How is this bunny?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 1, 2009)

I am taking Nutmeg over to Gainesville tomorrow morning for a bunny date. Keep your paws crossed for her.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2009)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> I am taking Nutmeg over to Gainesville tomorrow morning for a bunny date. Keep your paws crossed for her.



Good luck.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 1, 2009)

She is here, and OMG is she ever precious!!!!
















She is cute, cuddly, and is a kisser. I have a feeling that somebun is going to be adopted tomorrow!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 1, 2009)

I wish I lived in FL. I'd take her in a second!  She''s beautiful!!!!


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 2, 2009)

She is a cutie.

Patti, Do you find that the smaller bunnies get adopted faster than the larger ones?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 2, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> She is a cutie.
> 
> Patti, Do you find that the smaller bunnies get adopted faster than the larger ones?



I really think that they do. Lots of people want the small buns. If helps if they like to cuddle and kiss too. Last night she climbed up on hubby's shoulder and sat there licking his face.

I transported Nutmeg early this morning. She should be meeting her prospective mom right now. Hoping, hoping, hoping...................


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 2, 2009)

*



slavetoabunny wrote:If helps if they like to cuddle and kiss too. Last night she climbed up on hubby's shoulder and sat there licking his face.

I transported Nutmeg early this morning. She should be meeting her prospective mom right now. Hoping, hoping, hoping...................

Click to expand...

*

Awww, How sweet! I hope she finds her forever home


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 2, 2009)

Last night with Nutmeg. She is just the most delightful girl. Very well behaved too.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 2, 2009)

Nutmeg is cute. I'm guessing she didn't find her forever home


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't believe this sweet little girl didn't get adopted today. I had such a good feeling about it.The person didadopt one of our other bunnies which is great. All for the greatergood. Oh well, just another day in bunny paradise. She'll finda home. In the meantime, I drive back over to Ocala to pick her up on Tuesday.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 2, 2009)

Aww, That's too bad but atleast another bunny got a home. Is Nutmeg staying with you until she finds a home?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 2, 2009)

No, Nutmeg has a great foster home in our area. I am just the transporter. This cutie still needs a home!!!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 3, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *luvthempigs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She is a cutie.
> ...


Patti, there is a special place in a human's heart for the pint-sized bunns. Truly, when a caring humans has gigantic to moderate (average) sized "kids", the dwarfs seem like *feathers* to hold and cuddle. 

I'm thinking naturestee, having Oberon and Dori.

From our experience ... Our beloved gal (RIP Kareena, NZ/Flemish mix) and then hand-sized 3-lb. Parker.

Her forever human hasn't stepped up yet to adopt? :waiting: She'll get another chance to meet her special humans being in a foster home.

Good news that the potential adopters did choose another shelter occupant.

~ The pics on your DH's shoulder are Photoshopped I'm sure...  Nah, rabbits don't kiss.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 3, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Her forever human hasn't stepped up yet to adopt; The pics on your DH's shoulder are Photoshopped I'm sure...  Nah, rabbits don't kiss.


No Photoshopping necessary! These are for real pics. I've always heard about kissy buns, but have never had one. Nutmeg is such a great little dolly.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes some rabbits do kiss. I remember getting a kiss on my lower lip from Sweetie the other day. It was so cute. She still gives me bunny kisses on my nose, every day!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 6, 2009)

Nutmeg was adopted!!! One of our volunteers in Gainesville met her when she was up there for the adoption date. She fell in love with her and decided to adopt. YAY Nutmeg!


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, That's wonderful :clapping:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 6, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Nutmeg was adopted!!! One of our volunteers in Gainesville met her when she was up there for the adoption date. She fell in love with her and decided to adopt. YAY Nutmeg!


That's GREAT!!! I'm so happy for her!!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 6, 2009)

Aw she is gorgeus, just like my Misty, I love nethies!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 6, 2009)

Parker Martin and our sanctuary bunns are throwing Kisses to you, GRR, and Nutmeg.

Your lifesaving / rescue time and efforts change their World. 

Yay for Nutmeg and her new bunny-devoted human. :hearts

:jumpforjoy::mrsthumper:


----------



## Boz (Aug 6, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Nutmeg was adopted!!! One of our volunteers in Gainesville met her when she was up there for the adoption date. She fell in love with her and decided to adopt. YAY Nutmeg!


Yay! That's great! :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 6, 2009)

Our wonderful volunteer offered to foster when she met Nutmeg on Sunday. It only took her 4 days to decide to fail Fostering 101! Nutmeg really is that special. Hubby and I totally fell in love with her overnight.


----------

